# Making Test from Powders



## xupd39baw (Mar 30, 2010)

Wondering how many people here do this.  Ive found a couple of good sources for the powders no prob.  My next questions of course are going to be educating myself to the proper recipes and the gear, filters syringes and etc.  Not trying to step on the sources toes here at all but I like to mess with things.  Anyone have any info?


----------



## xupd39baw (Mar 30, 2010)

ok, found syringes, filters, BA, and glassware.  Ive been reading about oils, wondering which is the best.  again, you guys that are bored and have done this several times could really help a guy out.  im here to learn.


----------



## tomalley6827 (May 7, 2010)

your asking for an infection or jail time i know a guy in chicago whom was buying powder and manufacturing his own gear and selling alot  He just got out he was locked up for 2 years for manufacturing , distrobution  and money laundering. just buy from a lab that is monitered by a health organization in there country like balkin or s and p


----------



## ASHOP (May 8, 2010)

xupd39baw said:


> Wondering how many people here do this.  Ive found a couple of good sources for the powders no prob.  My next questions of course are going to be educating myself to the proper recipes and the gear, filters syringes and etc.  Not trying to step on the sources toes here at all but I like to mess with things.  Anyone have any info?



Some of the boards still have home brew forums. Try doing
a google you may find what you need there.


----------



## Ironaddict (May 17, 2010)

If your really here to learn that what yor thinking about doing is a BAD idea for several reasons.  Go buy your stuff like everyone else or go to the rejuvination doctor.


----------



## Jello (Jun 27, 2010)

Honestly I'm too lazy. With the price you can buy finished products, especially through the Stealth lines, it's just not worth the time and risks to do it yourself.


----------



## xupd39baw (Jun 27, 2010)

you guys are right pretty much.  i just really like to learn.  never have been the type of person that wants others to do everything for him.  also dont think i wouldnt have had a neighborhood dog that would have had muscles coming out of his muscles before i ever  shot up with it.


----------



## Jello (Jun 27, 2010)

Nothing wrong with having knowledge but like I said, with the availability we have to finished products......


----------



## drob29 (Jun 29, 2010)

anabolex.com has a pretty good home brew section.

The board itself is LOADED with complete idiots and 170 lb 6ft 21 year olds running a gram of test a week, but there is some good info in the homebrew area. 

But avoid the discussion area

BUMP Jello as well


----------



## Jello (Jun 29, 2010)

drob29 said:


> anabolex.com has a pretty good home brew section.
> 
> The board itself is LOADED with complete idiots and 170 lb 6ft 21 year olds running a gram of test a week, but there is some good info in the homebrew area.
> 
> ...



You kind of have to go onto boards like that with blinders on, but you can find good info there if you look.


----------



## xupd39baw (Jun 29, 2010)

If they are 6ft and a 170lbs running a gram, somethings wrong!


----------



## Jello (Jun 29, 2010)

Not if you ask them.


----------



## Tyrone (Jun 29, 2010)

Jello said:


> Not if you ask them.



Seriously!


----------



## MRDevious (Jul 1, 2010)

I've brewed my own before...it's real easy to find homebrew recipes on the internet by just doing a google search. I think my homebrew is good, but I still think Alin's stuff is way better...not sure why, but Alin's stuff seemed to work a lot better for me.


----------

